# Do Festool owners drive Hummers or Mercedes?



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Never owned a Festool, Hummer or Mercedes but they all seem to be well built. Have to stick with my tools that fit a Chevy drivers budget.


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

Mudshark said:


> Never owned a Festool, Hummer or Mercedes but they all seem to be well built. Have to stick with my tools that fit a Chevy drivers budget.


Dude, with the rates you canucks always brag about, you should all be driving mercedes.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

DrywallerDustin said:


> Dude, with the rates you canucks always brag about, you should all be driving mercedes.


Naah - just buy newer Chevies when you can. (although I like that new Mercedes van) Costs more to live here. Think we have to pay more because we truck our toxic waste to Utah. :whistling2:

ps - I am not a Dude


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

Mudshark said:


> Naah - just buy newer Chevies when you can. (although I like that new Mercedes van) Costs more to live here. Think we have to pay more because we truck our toxic waste to Utah. :whistling2:
> 
> ps - I am not a Dude


Yeah, the rich always say things like that " I may seem rich but think of the cost of my mansion and the lambo, I don't really have much money"
Sorry about the Utah slang, Everyone's a dude.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Nissan


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Nissan


A far better class of car than a Benz. 
I have had nine Nissans over the years, and loved every single one. :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> A far better class of car than a Benz.
> I have had nine Nissans over the years, and loved every single one. :yes:


9?? Wow, Are you doing big kms.

Ive had one........for 10years..........hopefully get another ten out the old girl. Parts are easy so hopefully i will, Rust will be the killer but i do about 12,000 kms a year so its not much really.

How many would you do gaz??


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I have been driving for 30 years and do about 40,000 a year in the work car. Of the total of nine cars 5 have been for work the others the family car. They include a Bluebird that did mid 14`s over the quarter and a GTS skyline. Those were the days :yes:.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Nope almost the complete opposite, a 99 ford windstar minivan that I didn't pay a dime for, and the wife has an 05 Toyota minivan that we got used, I'm hoping to get the Toyota once the ford kicks it cause it will fit 4x8's in the back and has power sliding doors on both sides. I've tried to justify buying a nicer vehicle but I can't the ford is a POS but its perfect for drywall, I can fit 12' bead inside as well as scaffold and any other tools I might need on a job all nice and secure inside, plus I don't give a damn about breaking stuff or making a mess in it. A lot of guys in my area are driving $40k or even 60k trucks just cause they want a big truck, so right there I'm $800 a month ahead or whatever payments are on a new truck are, that I could spend on tools instead. 
Festool is like Columbia, they make superior tools that will last and have amazing customer support. After having the Planex I was so happy with it and the support I got from festool that when I needed a saw it seemed like a no brainer to seriously consider the festool.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I have paid more for a single tool that has paid for itself over and over, than I have for many of my vehicles. Right now I am driving a 01 ford diesel van with 240000 miles on it and hope for 240000 more:thumbsup:


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't have any festools but now that it's getting nice my partner and are driving a convertible BMW to the job! Talk about looks!!! Building is booming and I'm ready to take it to the bank!!!


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> I don't have any festools but now that it's getting nice my partner and are driving a convertible BMW to the job! Talk about looks!!! Building is booming and I'm ready to take it to the bank!!!


Go with the Mercedes, Trust me.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Never owned a Festool, Hummer or Mercedes but they all seem to be well built. Have to stick with my tools that fit a Chevy drivers budget.


Mudshark has never had a Hummer


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudshark said:


> Never owned a Festool, Hummer or Mercedes but they all seem to be well built. Have to stick with my tools that fit a Chevy drivers budget.


One nice thing about having Cadillac tools is that they can start letting you look at upgrading your ride, from the extra work/money they can bring in.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

gazman said:


> I have been driving for 30 years and do about 40,000 a year in the work car. Of the total of nine cars 5 have been for work the others the family car. They include a Bluebird that did mid 14`s over the quarter and a GTS skyline. Those were the days :yes:.


Hope the skyline was faster than mid 14's :whistling2:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Hope the skyline was faster than mid 14's :whistling2:


Mid 14 s are not bad for a four cylinder road car that got 36mpg .


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Like a couple of the other fellas, I drive a Nissan, it's my 3rd one.

And I own a few Festools. It's not about the money, because you'll have them 5 times as long as any of the other "competitors'" offerings. That, and they certainly make me money....more money than I would make without them, that's for sure.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha - good to get your feedback Slim, being a Festool whore and all. So you must have had a Hummer before?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Haha - good to get your feedback Slim, being a Festool whore and all. So you must have had a Hummer before?


There's a distinct possibility that I have had a hummer....


----------

